# Vintage Omega Id Help



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Recently inherited this from my grandfather and wonder if I should get it insured additonally to normal household - from the 70's is all I can guess as it's from his second wife Jane and dated 1974 on the back.










Any advice would be much appreciated,

Daniel


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is its width? Also, is it an automatic, manual wind or quartz?

Later,

William


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for reply. It's a manual wind. Width to outer of winder is 35mm

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The most important question for valuation is............. does it have a gold case ?

Either way (gold case or not) its not worth a fortune, so it should be covered by your normal household insurance.

Gold plated case value circa Â£100 to Â£150

Solid gold case value circa Â£250 to Â£400 (assuming its 9 ct)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The movement is likely a cal.620 or 625 with 17 jewels. Removing the caseback will reveal the model number and what type of gold was used as well as whether it is plated or solid.

If it is solid gold, the model may be a BA 111.0079 or a BA 111.0067, or at least something close to those. If it is plated it will be something along the lines of a MD 111.0107.

The 620 and 625 movements are not in high demand and the watches that contain them tend to be smaller in size, which also reduces demand. Solid gold casing is what will give the watch great cash value.

Later,

William


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, very helpful info - I'll take her along to a watch specialist just to ascertain exactly the model

Daniel


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hopefully a 620, is a better quality movement and better for parts


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Just to update, took this into a watch repairer to have the back off. Movement is 620 with 17 jewels. This number was also scribed on the movement - 34443 113 and on the inside of the back was 111.077 - perhaps this clarifies it a bit more?

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> The movement is likely a cal.620 or 625 with 17 jewels. Removing the caseback will reveal the model number and what type of gold was used as well as whether it is plated or solid.
> 
> If it is solid gold, the model may be a BA 111.0079 or a BA 111.0067, or at least something close to those. If it is plated it will be something along the lines of a MD 111.0107.
> 
> ...


Just looking at these William on the Omega website and the MD looks very similar but Omega website says the movement is Automatic (Mechanical) - I was under the impression the one I have is manual - at least I have to turn the side screw (sorry I don't know the tech term) for the watch to operate. The 2 BA numbers again look similar but the side screw seems more prominent on mine.

Thanks for your input

Daniel


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the 620 is a manual wind, do you have any pics of the inside?

Regards


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tefoonez said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > The movement is likely a cal.620 or 625 with 17 jewels. Removing the caseback will reveal the model number and what type of gold was used as well as whether it is plated or solid.
> ...


The "Automatic" on the MD 111.0107 is a misprint on Omega's site.









Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tefoonez said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to update, took this into a watch repairer to have the back off. Movement is 620 with 17 jewels. This number was also scribed on the movement - 34443 113 and on the inside of the back was 111.077 - perhaps this clarifies it a bit more?
> 
> ...


The movement serial number puts it as 1972.

Using the model number from the caseback, I found the stainless version of your watch on Omega's site.

De Ville

*Gents' leather strap*

Reference ST 111.0077

International collection 1962

Movement

Type: Manual winding (mechanical)

Caliber number: 620 Superflat

Created in 1960

17 jewels

Case Stainless steel

Case back Press-in

Dial Silvered, with hand-rivetted gold hour markers and metal "stick" hands.

Crystal Hesalite

Bracelet Leather

Water resistance No

What letters did your watches model number start with?

Later,

William


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks William. Sadly all that was written down by the watch person is what I listed above. The only difference I can see to what you have identified is that mine is gold (plated most likely) case, and appears to be gold dial.

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## tefoonez (Aug 16, 2013)

I managed to pop the back off myself (having paid attention to the specialist) - it says Carrure-Lunette G 20 microns - so gold plated then. Definitely appears to be either the MD 111.0107 or as William says above the ST but with gold plating. Thanks guys, top detection work 

Daniel


----------

